# emac help



## DFW (Jun 12, 2004)

Hi TSG

I have never used a mac before but today have got my hands on my 1st, it's a emac, the trouble is when I start it, it only displays the ? mark, Which by googling it I think that something wrong with the OS, it;s a freebie so no cd or dvd's came with it.
Any pointers in the right direction would be helpful.

Thanks


----------



## VegasACF (May 27, 2005)

It does indeed sound as though the OS is corrupted. You'll need to get your hands on an installation disk, preferably through legitimate means, and either reinstall or run the Disk Utility to see if you can ascertain the problem (it's on the install disk, accessible via the menus when the install application runs).

I don't _believe_ the eMac is bootable in OS 9 (though I could be wrong -- it's happened before [once]), so you'll need a copy of OS X. I recommend the latest build, 10.4.2.

Once you acquire your copy of the OS you'll need to start up the computer, entice it to opening up the DVD-ROM drive, place the disk in the tray (or in the slot... it's been a while since I've looked at an eMac, so whichever is appropriate), and press the "C" key. Since the OS appears to be corrupted it might not be necessary to cycle the power to the machine, but if merely pressing the "C" key has no effect turn it off and, while holding the "C" key turn it back on. This forces the computer to look to the optical drive for its startup disk.

This should get you going. Let us know how you're able to get along, and if you have further questions please don't hesitate to ask.

P.S. I'm seeing quite a bit of police activity in the Notting Hill area on our news networks. I hope that if you're near that area you're safe, and that the police are successful in their quest to rout out these animals that are plaguing your beautiful country (I spent several months there some years back and love it there).


----------



## DFW (Jun 12, 2004)

Thanks for the reply, I thought as much, I will get my hands on a legit os, and try your suggestions.

Thanks

Ps, thanks I am miles away, looks like there looking for more bombers in the smoke (london), I think a lot peaple are worried it's going to starrt up in more city's, like going back to the days the IRA were bombing the streets, then at least they gave a 2 min warning sometimes.


----------



## VegasACF (May 27, 2005)

DFW said:


> ...like going back to the days the IRA were bombing the streets, then at least they gave a 2 min warning.


That's because the IRA's bombings were to send a message (though I vehemently disagree with the tactic). These animals, on the other hand, are just trying to kill infidels and get their 70 virgins in Heaven.


----------



## DFW (Jun 12, 2004)

I know what you mine, have a look at this thread, makes interesting reading.

http://forums.techguy.org/t193228.html


----------



## DPiT (Jul 21, 2005)

I also agree, sounds like OS corruption and reinstalling the OS would be the way to go.


----------

